# Tivo & Dazzle capture device



## Tivo Roxx (Jan 14, 2006)

I have Tivo (Series 2, IIRC). It does not have a DVD burner in it, but it is hooked to my home wireless network. Has anyone hacked a Dazzle capture device (or similar) so you can transfer directly from Tivo box to DVD burner (on computer) via home wireless network/Dazzle? (Hope that makes sense.)


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

What you are talking about is called extraction, and we are not allowed to discuss it on this site. If it is a DirecTV TiVo, the zipper will add teh functionality to do what you want. Search here for the zipper, or DDB for more info on what we can't talk about here.

ETA: Not exactly what the OP was talking about but the easiest form of doing what he wants to do.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

If it an SA tivo it is called Tivo-to-Go and the E word is not applicable it is a feature.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

The Dazzle devices AFAIK are not suited to capture anything but an analog video signal. They don't even have ethernet ports.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The Dazzle would connect to the A/V out on the TiVo, so would not be extraction.


----------

